# I found an Antique Fathometer on the Dutch bank.



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Found this yesterday. I even used one of these back in the early 50s. Any of you young guys know what it's called.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

We called them Sounders in my Oceanography class, got the use one on feild trip and I was the guinea pig, finger to finger I'm 6'6"


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope, that's what they were used for not there name.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I believe it's called a harpoon depth sounder.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Now that's cool.
Ron you ever take pictures when diving?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I took loots of videos and pictures commercially and lately with the go pro like cameras. Harpoon depth sounder, come on get serious. looking for what the object is.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

My bad, the weight is called a plummet.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

"sounding lead" ?

Used when taking soundings (depth) with a weight and a hand line.

I do know the cup at the bottom of the lead was meant to catch a bit of the bottom, whether mud or sand or rock.

It would help to identify the area or aid in the best anchorage sites.

Jim


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

sealark said:


> I took loots of videos and pictures commercially and lately with the go pro like cameras. Harpoon depth sounder, come on get serious. looking for what the object is.


I've always wondered what Dutch Banks looked like. Fished it many times.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

PS... I'll buy it if you are willing to sell. Nice nautical oddity to have on a shelf.

Too add info. I think sailors would add a bit of tallow (rendered beef fat, {think Crisco lard}) in the cup so whatever the bottom material was it would stick to the tallow.

Jim


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Its called a Sounding Lead.
Is it a 14#?

It would've been attached to a Lead Line.

The hollow in the bottom is used to see what kind of bottom you're over.
It picks up a sample of the bottom when it hits and is checked visually.
"by the mark seven, sand bottom!"


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wish I found cool stuff diving. The only thing I find are angry bull sharks!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's pretty cool sealark, how old do you think it is? Or when were they used?

All I could find it was called the lead.

The one I read said that's how Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain) got his nom de plume.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't believe no one has the real common name. They were used before electronic fathometers came into play. It's a Soap stone. The hole in the bottom is filled with soap and the boats would throw it out ahead of the boat on a long line it would hit the bottom. When pulled up the soap would be looked at, If sand they would move and throw again, if there was a indent or small piece of coral or rock it was tome to drop anchor, fill the boxes and go home, Yes it was that productive in the 50s. I seen them used while on the Clipper fishing boat out of Cortez Florida at the age of 12 years old. 
As for the Dutch Banks it's a rockey limestone ledge in 80 ft of water that has several areas that come and go out of the sand. The West bank is another one a mile west of Dutch banks. Both look similar to the Trysler grounds.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*How heavy is it?*

I've dropped and hauled those things a million or more times. We used something called cup grease in the hole. Sand--keep going--gravel--drop a couple of baits.

Do not, I repeat, do not put a baited hook above it if you are using it as a sounding lead.

I doubt if you can see them at this late date but those leads come up with tooth marks real often. I've had fish take me to my knees and have almost gone over the side a few times.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I heard that's why the Yellow Gravel area is so named.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

Sealark is correct. soap. and they used to line up with landmarks only using one leg of loran. Had an old friend who used to fish with his granddad on the old Pandora out of destin. he said that is exactly how they did it and when they found them the water would literally turn red with snapper.


----------

